# History of tonsil cancer



## hukums@gmail.com (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi all,

I am looking forward for ICD code for "history of tonsil cancer."

There is a confusion between V10.02 and V10.09.

Tonsil is not listed in V10.0 series and it is not directly a part of GI tract but rather of the lymphatic system, so will it be fine to take it as other (v10.09).

Thanks in advance.

Hukum Singh


----------



## koatsj (Aug 9, 2013)

I would go with V10.02


----------

